# installing an operating system to ASUS Eee PC 1001pxd



## brandonkor (Apr 6, 2011)

i recently received my asus eee pc 1001xpd. i knew beforehand it would come without an operating system. the only thing it comes with is the express gate cloud.
well, i want to install windows. at this point i don't care if it has to be XP.

i tried two different ways with the usb boot method. i tried using wintoflash and i also did the long way by using the command prompt.
well, after booting it up by using the command prompt, it said the bootmgr is missing. so, i restarted it and it said missing operating system. so i couldn't even access the express gate. luckily i was able to do a factory setting restore.

I'm not sure what I am supposed to do now. I don't want to risk damaging my netbook.
Is there another way to guarantee the windows operating system will boot without problems? i tried to install windows 7. Thanks!

ok i tried again. this time i used the wintoflash method. i got to the screen where it asks me the main language i want the opearting system to be in. but, then it said there are missing drivers. i thought you could install and operating system without having to download drivers?


(A required CD/DVD drive devicer driver is missing. If you have a driver floppy disk, CD, DVD, or USB flash drive, please insert it now.

Note: If the Windows installation media is in the CD/DVD drive, yo can safely remove it)

I'm using the USB. Should I remove it and then attach it again?


----------



## Daifne (Mar 28, 2011)

Everything I'm finding on this model states that it comes with Win 7 Starter installed. Where did you get it that it came without an OS?


----------



## brandonkor (Apr 6, 2011)

I got it from an online store. Don't worry it's reliable too! But, I didn't have an option to have it preinstalled.

Would you like the link? It's a Korean site, but all you have to do is scroll down to a video that shows how to install it.

Gmarket - Buy and Sell Apparel, Cosmetics, Jewelry, Electronics & more at low price


----------



## Daifne (Mar 28, 2011)

Er, hate to tell you this, but Amazon has it for less than that with the OS already installed: Amazon.com: ASUS Eee PC 1001PXD-MU17-WT 10.1-Inch Netbook (White): Computer & Accessories So does Newegg: Newegg.com - ASUS Eee PC 1001PXD-MU17-BK Black Intel Atom N455(1.66GHz) 10.1" WSVGA 1GB Memory 250GB HDD Netbook

Both would probably have lower shipping costs as well. I don't know what Amazon would charge since I have Amazon Prime (free shipping), but Newegg is offering free 2 day shipping on it right now. 

Or do you live in Korea?

Can you return it? 

Wow, that site is annoying. I kept scrolling and scrolling and never did find the video you were talking about.


----------



## brandonkor (Apr 6, 2011)

Yes, I'm in Korea now.

Well, if anything I could return it. But I could also go to the store and have them install it for me. 
You didn't see the video? Hmm...that's strange. Anyway there are so many tutorials on how to do the USB boot method. Thanks for your help! I posted on other sites as well. I should find a solution soon. 
In the end I will probably head to the shop!!! If you find anything please let me know!


----------



## Daifne (Mar 28, 2011)

On my Asus eeePC T101MT (a convertible tablet/netbook) with Win 7 Starter already installed, I upgraded to Win 7 Business with a USB DVD drive with no hitches. Granted, it wasn't a full install, simply an upgrade. 

Do you have it set in the BIOS to boot from the CD ROM first? Or try the [Removable Dev.] as the first boot device, depending on which device you boot from.

To get into the BIOS, repeatedly and quickly press f2 until the BIOS Setup Utility comes up. You set the Boot Device Priority under the Boot heading.


----------



## brandonkor (Apr 6, 2011)

I have it set to boot from a removeable device. But did you have to format your usb in any way?


----------



## Daifne (Mar 28, 2011)

I haven't installed from a USB, so I'm not sure. Do you have the DVD and a USB DVD drive?


----------



## brandonkor (Apr 6, 2011)

Yes, I have both.


----------



## Daifne (Mar 28, 2011)

Set the boot order to have the CD Rom first and then try with the disk. The system was designed for Win 7, so use the Win 7 Starter if that's what you have. Before I put Win 7 business on it, I also upgraded the RAM. Wouldn't have used anything above Starter if I hadn't.

I'm heading to bed soon. I'll be back tomorrow.


----------



## brandonkor (Apr 6, 2011)

So I finally got it to install. Only problem I have is the internet. If I plug in my ethernet cord this is no internet connection. I installed the appropriate LAN driver as well. The internet works fine on my desktop...

By the way, windows 7 doesn't seem customizable...i can't even set a picture as wallpaper..


----------



## Daifne (Mar 28, 2011)

Win 7 Startup isn't very customizable. That's one of the reasons I upgraded mine right away. The other was that the touch screen capabilities weren't supported in Startup.

Have you rebooted the computer with the cable plugged in? 
Is the NIC showing in the Device Manager? Right click on Computer and select Properties. On the left you will see a link to the Device Manager. 

Is there anything in the Device Manager with a yellow question mark?


----------



## brandonkor (Apr 6, 2011)

I rebooted with the cable in many times. There is nothing with a yellow question mark in the device manager.


----------



## Daifne (Mar 28, 2011)

Hmmm. Have you tried running the Windows Network Diagnostics? Go to the Network icon in the system tray and right click on it. The first entry should be "Troubleshoot Problems".


----------



## brandonkor (Apr 6, 2011)

tried that too...><


----------



## Daifne (Mar 28, 2011)

Try uninstalling the NIC drivers and reinstalling them. You may have to download them on another computer though.


----------



## brandonkor (Apr 6, 2011)

Reinstalled the drivers.
By the way does any of this mean anything to you?

I even tried different cables too.



9:24 AM 4/9/2011
Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : brandon-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR8152 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller (NDIS 6.20)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : F4-6D-04-09-3A-C5
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 48-5D-60-FF-DA-53
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{1B35DBDD-DB9F-49A7-B7EB-516F14141A30}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{39DB6855-D092-4771-9AD6-79D12BE5F2AA}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


----------



## Daifne (Mar 28, 2011)

Looks like things are installed fine. Are you using a router? Which one? Have you tried rebooting it? Unplug it and let it sit for 30 sec to a minute and then plug it back in. 

What type of Internet connection do you have? Cable? DSL? Other?

What does the network icon look like in the system tray? Does it have a yellow exclamation point or a red X?


----------



## brandonkor (Apr 6, 2011)

Which router? Umm..it's a Korean one...
How would I figure out if im using cable or not?
All I know is that it's really fast.

No exclamation point or red X. The only icon that shows up is the wireless icon and I don't want that. Should I uninstall the wireless icon? Oh, and if I deactivate the wireless the icon is still there.


----------



## brandonkor (Apr 6, 2011)

probably going to have to go get it serviced. but i'd like to save that trip. it's too far from where i live. basically it's not detecting anything to do with LAN


----------



## Daifne (Mar 28, 2011)

In Windows 7 the network icons have been merged. The one icon deals with any and all network connections you use. 

For your Internet connection, you should also have a modem of some sort (sometimes the router is built into the modem, but not always). The cord that comes into the modem could either be a phone cord (RJ11) or a Coaxial cable that has a pin coming out of it that makes the connection in the modem. These are the two main types of connecters on modems. The type of cable will tell me what you have. I would assume that Korea would use the same, but I could be wrong. It wouldn't be the first time. ;-)

In the Control Panel under the Network and Sharing Center, look on the left for Change Adapter Settings and click on that. Once that opens, how many devices do you see? You should see your Wireless adapter and your Lan adapter. There should also be some information listed about them. 

Do you have wireless access where you are? Do you know the Key to access that connection if you do?


----------



## SwikTech_DavidB (Apr 8, 2011)

ray:


brandonkor said:


> probably going to have to go get it serviced. but i'd like to save that trip. it's too far from where i live. basically it's not detecting anything to do with LAN


 



Try our support site to get all the compatible driver
http://support.asus.com/Download.aspx?SLanguage=en&m=Eee+PC+1001PXD&p=20&s=1


----------



## brandonkor (Apr 6, 2011)

Sorry for the late reply! Had to get to school.
Yes it has a coxial cable. I saw the LAN and Wireless icons too. What information are you talking about?

By the way I brought the netbook to my school. I plugged in my classroom's interenet cable into it. I actually saw the yellow exclamation point this time. So I figure something is wrong with my modem back home, but that can't be the case because it works fine with the desktop.

So when it connected, it said unidentified internet connection, with the exclamation point. I can't reset the internet here because the computer connections extend from the ground. I don't really want to fiddle with the wires here.

UGhhhhhhhhhh ahahahhahahhahahha. So what can you gather now??? By the way thanks for everything!


----------



## brandonkor (Apr 6, 2011)

Haha, drivers aren't the problem, but thanks


----------



## Daifne (Mar 28, 2011)

It will be things like "connected, firewalled" or some such.

Ah, when you change devices with a cable modem, you need to reboot the modem to get it to recognize the new device. If you had a router that you were plugging into, this wouldn't be the issue. When you get home, try rebooting the modem with the netbook plugged in by unplugging it and letting it sit again for 30 sec to a minute. Let if fully cycle and then see if you're connected. 

For the connection at school, you should probably talk to the IT department to see what's up. You may need proxy settings there.


----------



## brandonkor (Apr 6, 2011)

Ok, I tried what you said. Here is what happen....it said identifying on the LAN icon for like 5 seconds, and then said network cable unplugged. I tried two different cables. 

i can't access wireless near my place. Maybe if i go a coffee shop i can


----------



## mhike35 (Apr 8, 2011)

you have to configure the settings of your modem or router.......

so maybe the problem is w/ in your computer internet settings


----------



## brandonkor (Apr 6, 2011)

configure them in what way?


----------



## Daifne (Mar 28, 2011)

Actually, since it's saying that a network cable is unplugged, I would suspect a bad NIC. That's usually what I find on the machines I work on. I think you should take it back, since it's so new.


----------

